# Gaming PC



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Froum und bin seit Jahren was Pc´s angeht nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Ich zocke viel und hab momentan ein Asus A73S was zum zocken langsam nicht mehr reicht.
Ich brauch ein neuen PC zum zocken. Buget für den Rechner selber liegt so bei 1000€. Da ich leider keine Ahnung mehr von den Komponenten habe brauch ich eure Hilfe.
Kann mir einer sagen was für ein PC ich kaufen kann und der was taugt. Am besten wäre ein fertiger Rechner. Bildschirm brauch ich auch ein.

PS: das letzte mal als ich mich um sowas gekümmert hab war eine Geforce 2 aktuell 

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?  - ca 1000€ (nur Rechner)

 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
 (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)  - Monitor,Betriebssystem,ev fertiger PC

 3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
 (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)   -   nein

 4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?   -  lieber fertiger

 5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?   -   nein

 6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)    - 90% Zocken ( Dead Island,FC3)

 7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?   -   hab keine ahnung davon

 8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?   -   nein


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

willkommen im forum!!!

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
2 x BitFenix Spectre LED PWM schwarz/rot 140mm (BFF-BLF-P14025R-RP)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x AeroCool XPredator X3 Devil Red Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

997€

mit monitor:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Acer G226HQLBbd, 22" (UM.WG6EE.B03)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x BitFenix Spectre LED PWM schwarz/rot 140mm (BFF-BLF-P14025R-RP)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x AeroCool XPredator X3 Devil Red Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

1004€

edit: windows---- http://geizhals.de/832077


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

den müsste ich aber selber zusammenbauen,gibt es auch eine fertige lösung?


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> den müsste ich aber selber zusammenbauen,gibt es auch eine fertige lösung?


 
Jap, du kannst die Hardware z.B. bei Hardwareversand bestellen die bauen es dir für, ich glaub, 20€ zusammen. Nur den Kühler nicht, den musste dann selber draufschrauben. Musst halt wissen ob Übertakten infrage kommen würde, wenn nicht dann kannste einen kleineren Kühler nehmen der dann auch gleich miteingebaut wird


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Hardwareversand.de baut für 20€ zusammen.
Oder du guckst mal, ob da jemand in deiner Nähe ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Adi1 (6. Dezember 2012)

@ der pc-nutzer
es soll nicht übertaktet werden .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

was haltet ihr z.b von den pc´s hier ULTRAFORCE - High End Gamer PC kaufen, Multimedia Computer, Aufrstkits, Gamer komplett PC, by Ultron AG


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Jeder halbwegs Erfahrener User in diesem Forum wird dir wohl sagen können das FertigPC's grade von solchen Seiten meist zu teuer für das gebotene ist und man öfters mal billige Hardware z.B. beim Netzteil bekommt


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Fertig-PC ...   

Windows gibts hier übrigens für 35€: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-Premium-Reinstallations-DVD-multilingual/dp/B004BMPJZO


----------



## Adi1 (6. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jeder halbwegs Erfahrener User in diesem Forum wird dir wohl sagen können das FertigPC's grade von solchen Seiten meist zu teuer für das gebotene ist und man öfters mal billige Hardware z.B. beim Netzteil bekommt


 
Genau, so ist es.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei non oc den macho raus und b75/h77 mainboard + i5 3470

Dann geht vielleicht auch ne hd 7970 rein


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

also wäre die zusammenstellung von der pc-nutzer das optimale


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> also wäre die zusammenstellung von der pc-nutzer das optimale



Nur wenn du oc willst


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Jap die ist ganz gut, gibt natürlich je nach Geschmack noch Alternativen wie z.B. beim Case


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> also wäre die zusammenstellung von der pc-nutzer das optimale


Ist das so ziemlich^^ 
Gehäuse ist immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

ja gehäuse ist mir mal wurst am besten ganz schlicht und schwarz


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

So z.B. ?
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder für etwas mehr Geld: 
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> ja gehäuse ist mir mal wurst am besten ganz schlicht und schwarz


 
bitfenix shinobi


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

@ Robonator,ja genau sowas


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

785€ Non-OC Konfig:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220cf771034babb907fd91dafb5945dc3fed644c375c8

Soweit das beste, was du für den Preis zum Zocken bekommen kannst.


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> 785€ Non-OC Konfig:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220cf771034babb907fd91dafb5945dc3fed644c375c8
> 
> Soweit das beste, was du für den Preis zum Zocken bekommen kannst.


 
Das ist die 600er Konfig aus dem anderen Thread


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

927€ non oc konfig mit monitor

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Acer G226HQLBbd, 22" (UM.WG6EE.B03)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x LEPA Vortex 140mm (LPVX14P)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Mit ein paar € mehr könnt man auch noch eine SSD reinquetschen welche ich für Sinnvoll halten würde


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mit ein paar € mehr könnt man auch noch eine SSD reinquetschen welche ich für Sinnvoll halten würde


 
die z.b. Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

wie groß ist der leistungsunterschied zu der zusammenstellung von pc-nutzer


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das ist die 600er Konfig aus dem anderen Thread


 Warenkorb leeren FTW  

Würde eher nen gute IPS Monitor empfehlen:
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

ihr schreibt zu schnell, ich komm net hinterher^^


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Warenkorb leeren FTW
> 
> Würde eher nen gute IPS Monitor empfehlen:
> Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Doofes System 



> ihr schreibt zu schnell, ich komm net hinterher^^


Dann lies nicht so schnell sondern lass dir Zeit  Am Ende müssen wir sowieso auf dich und deine Entscheidung warten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> wie groß ist der leistungsunterschied zu der zusammenstellung von pc-nutzer


 
die hd 7970 ist etwa ~20% schneller als die hd 7950


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

also dann das material hier?



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 927€ non oc konfig mit monitor
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470)
> ...


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Jap. Wenn du noch ein paar Euro auftreiben kannst dann würd ich auf alle Fälle noch das hier mit reinhauen
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

und evtl noch die samsung ssd 830 128gb


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> also dann das material hier?


 Jep, allerdings mit nem anderen (IPS) Monitor.
z.B. LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

edit: mist zu spät





Legacyy schrieb:


> Jep, allerdings mit nem anderen (IPS) Monitor.
> z.B. LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
dem hier zum beispiel: LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

ok,wäre jemand so freundlich jetzt nochmal alle komponenten die ihr für richtig erachtet in eine antwort packen.bekomm ich dann die sachen alle bei einem versand,hab keine lust 100 mal zur post zu rennen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Hier

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
http://geizhals.de/777261 
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x LEPA Vortex 140mm (LPVX14P)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Und halt optional wenn noch n bischen was geht diese SSD
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Alles in einer Liste:
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-283503


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

@ rob anstatt wäre das dann? auf paar euro kommt es nicht an. und welchen bildschirm soll ich dann nehmen?

ihr seit super


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Bildschirm wie gepostet und die SSD würde nur hinzukommen und nichts ersetzen 
Hab dir oben alles in einer Liste gepostet.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

super! hab es gerade gesehen,werd dann bei mindfactory bestellen da gibts die meisten sachen.

und für was wäre die dann?für windows?


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> super! hab es gerade gesehen,werd dann bei mindfactory bestellen da gibts die meisten sachen.
> 
> und für was wäre die dann?für windows?


 
Die SSD wäre für Windows, wichtige Programme und lieblings Spiele etc  
Für die normalen Daten, Bilder, Musik etc etc würd ich dann die normale Festplatte nehmen. Mit der SSD wird der PC erst so richtig schön schnell


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

hehe aber da passt net viel drauf mit 128gb wenn ich das so sehe das die meisten spiele gut 8gb haben^^


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> hehe aber da passt net viel drauf mit 128gb wenn ich das so sehe das die meisten spiele gut 8gb haben^^


 
Deswegen ja auch nur die Favoriten  Alternativ kannst du ja auch zu einer 256GB SSD greifen aber die kostet dann auch ca 160€


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

kabel werd ich noch brauchen


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> kabel werd ich noch brauchen


 Welche Art von Kabel ? 
Sata Kabel sind beim Mainboard mitbei, Stromstecker gibs ja beim Netzteil


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

ah ok,also brauch ich kein kabel extra


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Nö eigentlich nicht ^^


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wo ich am besten alles bekomme,hoff mal ich bekomm den pc zusammen geschustert^^


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wo ich am besten alles bekomme,hoff mal ich bekomm den pc zusammen geschustert^^


 
Sonst schau was du alles bei Mindfactory bekommst und poste was es dort nicht gibt, eventuell lassen sich ja gleichwertige Alternativen finden


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

so da hab ich jetzt alles gefunden:


50€ mehr wenn ich da alles bestelle


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> 50€ mehr wenn ich da alles bestelle


 Im Vergleich wozu?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

zu dem was geizhals ausgespuckt hat


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ach so^^ 
Mindfactory ist echt super, hatte da bisher noch nie Probleme


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

sind dann 1105€ wie weit kann man da fc3 grafisch ausfahren?


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd sagen alles auf Maximum


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

klingt geil^^ 

wie ist der eigentlich,also nur zur info 

K&M Gamer G4.2 i5-3570K/8GB/2000GB/GTX660Ti


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> klingt geil^^
> 
> wie ist der eigentlich,also nur zur info
> 
> K&M Gamer G4.2 i5-3570K/8GB/2000GB/GTX660Ti


 
Vergiss es  Grade weil K&M Insolvent ist.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich sagte ja schon


Legacyy schrieb:


> Fertig-PC ...


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

ich bestell das zeugs ja^^ warum sind die insolvent hab damals ganz stolz mein ersten pentium 3 mit 1Ghz gekauft


----------



## Robonator (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen weil sie nicht genug Umsatz bzw Gewinn gemacht haben


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

ist eigentlich beim prozessor der kühler und lüfter mit dabei?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, solange du die CPu Boxed kaufst, ist dort ein Kühler mit Lüfter dabei.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Außerdem ist der recht leise, sodass er nicht gewechselt werden muss


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

das ist zwar box aber dran stehen tut nix deswegen

Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

brauch mal eingentlich noch die Leitpaste?


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Die ist auch schon dabei.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Dezember 2012)

Wärmeleitpaste ist auch dabei, bzw. schon unten auf dem Kühler aufgetragen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

was haltet ihr von dem setup? 

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Davon halte ich nichts. Denn Du musst die Wunschliste erst öffentlich einsehbar machen


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Man kann die Liste leider nicht sehen 
Kopier doch mal unten die Links raus.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

oh sorry

hier

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-128007U CL11-11-11-30 (DDR3-1600) (CMV8GX3M2A1600C11)
1 x KFA² GeForce GTX 670 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NPH6DV6KVZ)
1 x Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B)
1 x Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B (SCMG-3100)
1 x SilverStone Temjin Evolution TJ08-E schwarz (SST-TJ08-E)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Die gtx 670oc ist langsamer und v.a teurer als die gigabyte hd 7970. Das mainboard bringts nichts, da ist das gigabyte ga-z77x d3h mindestens genauso gut. Als kühler empfehle ich:
Alpenföhn k2
Alpenföhn shamrock
Hr-02 macho
Silver arrow sb-e special edition
Noctua nh-d14
Be quiet! Dark rock pro 2


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

das ist ne aussage dann nehm ich dein setup 
mit deam asrock board


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Grafikkarte zu teuer. Die hier ist quasi genauso gut: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5

RAM würde ich einen von diesen kaufen: Produktvergleich 

Monitor kannst Du Dir alternativ die neuen LG's anschauen, sind mind. genauso gut: Produktvergleich LG 

Board reicht auch ein Produktvergleich



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die gtx 670oc ist langsamer als die hd  7970. Das mainboard bringts nicht, da ist das gigabyte ga-z77x d3h  besser



In das Gehäuse passt aber nur ein µATX Brett


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

ich werd noch irre....und weiß nicht mehr was ich noch nehmen soll  so viele meinungen


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> oh sorry
> hier
> 1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
> ...


RAM lieber den Corsair Vengeance.
 Wozu das Sniper, brauchst du die ganzen Features? -> ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka lieber die genannte 7970, die ist schneller.
Kühler entweder: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

µATX gehäuse ist zu klein. -> 
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
tauron | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil lieber das genannte E9 480W CM.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

also dann bleib ich dabei?

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x LEPA Vortex 140mm (LPVX14P)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Vorne passt im Shinobi nur ein 120mm Lüfter, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 

Ansonsten passt das so


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

die handyapp spackt grad heftig. sorry


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> also dann bleib ich dabei?
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
> ...


 
passt


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

was ist noch mit dem lüfter da muss ich den von softy nehmen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> was ist noch mit dem lüfter da muss ich den von softy nehmen


 
musst du nicht, kannst du aber. der lepa vortex ist auch gut


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

ja wegen der größe passt der? weil oben wurde gesagt das nur 120mm geht


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Vorne passt nur ein 120mm Lüfter. Und vorne macht mehr Sinn als oben einen 140er Lüfter einzubauen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

also dann ohne den 140er sondern den 120er


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, genau


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

und oben möglicherweise den 140er, der die warme luft vom prozessorkühler absaugt


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

also dann beide,dann bin ich sicher


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, kannst Du beide nehmen. Aber da Du die CPU nicht übertakten kannst, wird sich die Abwärme im Gehäuse in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

cpu lüfter ist auch dabei?würde das was bringen?


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Der CPU Kühler ist bei der CPU dabei. Der boxed Kühler ist ausreichend, auch richtig eingestellt relativ leise (etwas auf Kosten der Temperatur).  Alternativ kannst Du einen EKL Alpenföhn Sella oder Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 nehmen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

bisle lärm macht nix,was würde übertakten bringen


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Übertakten heißt, die Frequenz der CPU zu erhöhen. Ach was schreibe ich, les selbst :  Übertakten


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> was würde übertakten bringen


 
Du kannst sehen wie die CPU abraucht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst sehen wie die CPU abraucht.


 
meine raucht nicht, meine brennt schon 
aber im ernst, oc bringt erst was wenn die cpu etwas angestaubt ist, also etwa in 4 jahren


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

also dann bleibt das so^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> also dann bleibt das so^^


 
ja, der i5 3470 reicht völlig


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Dezember 2012)

morgen werd ich dann ev bestellen  ist bei dem bildschirm auch das kabel zur graka dabei?
sind die einbaurahren für die platten im gehäuse drin


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Dezember 2012)

Da sind kabel bei der grafikkarte dabei und vielleicht auch welche beim monitor. Die platten kannste ohne weiteres einbauen (zur not kann man die ssd mit doppelseitigem klebeband im gehäuse befestigen)


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

gibt es da nicht mehr die einbaurahmen wo die platten mit schrauben fest gemacht werden


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Für das Bitfenix Shinobi brauchst Du keinen Einbaurahmen, da kann die SSD auch ohne weiteres Zubehör im Gehäuse befestigt werden.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

von der platte hier

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)

gibt es für kleinen aufpreis 2TB, könnte ich die auch nehmen?

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/53881/Seagate+Barracuda+7200+2000GB,+SATA+6Gb+s.article


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> von der platte hier
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 
> ...


 
na klar


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

scheiß geizhals-seite funzt mit keinem browser mehr


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> scheiß geizhals-seite funzt mit keinem browser mehr


 
bei mir funktionierts


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

hmm,bei mir erscheint in der leiste vor der adresse zwar das G aber es passiert nix


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Dezember 2012)

hier der link, vielleicht gehts damit 
Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Der Link führt nur zur Startseite. Du musst eine Wunschlist erst öffentlich einsehbar machen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

so es geht wieder,warum auch immer. man haben die lieferzeiten
die grafikkarte hat lieferzeiten von über 10 tagen bei hardwareversand


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

ich denk ich werde dann lieber bei mindfactory bestellen,hat jemand eine gehäuse alternative das von euch ausgewählt hat hohe lieferzeiten


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Die könntest Du auch nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5

Oder eben die Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

sind die zwei 7970 gleich?

bei hardware ist soweit alles lieferbar

es fehlt noch 140mm lüfter,120mm lüfter und ram

kannst mir da noch sagen was ich da bei hardwareversand nehmen kann.
dort kann man sich ja den pc zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

hast du da noch ein vorschlag was ich nehmen kann?weil dann würde ich bestellen


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24

Lüfter: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm

+ hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 140mm Mid-Speed


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

ok danke, bei den lüftern hab ich mal die ins auge gefasst:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 14x14cm

wären die gut?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Dezember 2012)

Die kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

so PC ist bestellt,danke an alle für eure Hilfe


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechenknecht 

Feedback ist hier immer gerne gesehen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

ich werde berichten wenn die ersten runden gezockt wurden  das windows hab ich bei amazon bestellt. ist dann da ein aktivierungskey dabei?

wie lang wird das zusammenbauen und der versand bei Hardwareversand dauern?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, da ist ein Key dabei.

Empfehlenswert wäre es, wenn Du Windows hier runterlädst: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online, und die ISO Datei dann auf DVD brennst oder mit einem USB-Stick und diesem Tool: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online installierst.

Mit dem amazon-Key kannst Du Windows dann aktivieren.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

ok sollte man nicht mit der dvd installieren?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Doch, das geht auch. Aber die DVD könnte gelabelt sein, so dass Du in den Systeminformationen oder so ein Dell-Logo o.ä. hast. Ansonsten ist das aber das "gleiche" Windows.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

dell logo muss net net^^

wie lang brauchen die beim hardwareversand den pc zusammen zu bauen?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Die sind normalerweise recht fix, wenn alle Komponenten auf Lager sind. Ich schätze so 2-3 Werktage.

Schwere CPU Kühler (über 400 Gramm) werden aber nicht verbaut.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich was ich vergessen habe, Wlan-Karte


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was ich vergessen habe, Wlan-Karte


 
Reicht da nicht auch ein Stick ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2012)

Klar reicht der Stick. Eine Karte ist nicht besser.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Dezember 2012)

wlan stick: LogiLink WLAN USB Micro Adapter, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 (WL0086) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann wird es ein stick. Gesten bezahlt und heute kommt der pc schon 
Nun noch ne frage,da ich über steam spiele und recht viele games habe würde ich die games
Auf die große platte installieren. Hier kam ja mal der vorschlag meine "lieblingsspiele"
auf die SSD zu machen.wäre das ein großer unterschied wenn das nicht so erfolgt.


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Wow, das ging ja fix 

Bis auf die kürzeren Ladezeiten hat die SSD zum Spielen keine Vorteile.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

Da alle Steam Spiele im Steam Ordner sein müssen kann dieser Ordner sehr, sehr groß werden. Daher würde ich ihn auf der HDD belassen bzw. dort installieren.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

ja genau so dachte ich mir das auch.

@Softy, was hast du eigentlich für ein Monsterrechner


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Frag lieber Threshold, was der für einen Monsterrechner hat  

Ich spiele mit 3D Brille, daher die GTX 690. Der i7 ist Blödsinn, der i5 hätte es natürlich genauso getan.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

wie mit 3D Brille?


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Hiermit: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

interessant  was für games zockst du da? wie ist das beim zocken?


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Damit spiele ich z.B. Skyrim (), Oblivion, Battlefield 3, Dragon Age Origins, Risen 2 oder Kingdoms of Amalur.

Nicht alle Spiele funktionieren aber gut mit 3D Brille, z.B. ist Assissins Creed 3 damit eine Katastrophe. 

Mit der 3D Brille hat Du eben einen 3D Effekt ähnlich wie im 3D Kino. 3D Gaming benötigt aber rund das doppelte an Grafikleistung und Du brauchst einen geeigneten Moniotor mit mind. 120 Hz.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

Und das mit dem Monitor ist dann das Problem. 
Denn es gibt nur Monitore mit TN Panel die 120Hz haben. Und größer als Full HD ist auch nicht möglich.
Für mich zu sehr eingeschränkt daher ist 3D für mich kein Thema.
Wenn ich 3D sehen will trinke ich mehr.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

ja das denk ich mir das 3D Spiele ordentlich Power brauchen. Verliert man da beim Spiele net schnell die Orientierung?


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Die Orientierung verliert man da nicht. Man sollte das aber vorher mal ausprobieren, manche bekommen Kopfschmerzen oder es wird ihnen schwindelig.

Problem bei Shootern ist oft mal das Fadenkreuz. Aber das kann man im Spiel deaktivieren und über eine Tastenkomination ein 3D-geeignetes Fadenkreuz einblenden. Aber Shooter spiele ich deswegen auch öfter mal in 2D.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich 3D sehen will trinke ich mehr.



Tja, dann sehe ich 4D


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2012)

.... bis hin zu epileptischen Anfällen .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

haha^^ 4D  wobei doch die vierte Dimension dann doch auswurf bedeuten würde^^


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

Brauch Man dvid kabel oder reicht vga?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Dezember 2012)

VGA ist analog, DVI ist digital.

DVI ist besser. HDMI ist auch gut. Display Port auch.


----------



## kev2k (8. Dezember 2012)

Das bild ist bei dvi schöner, bei vga kommt es auch zu flimmern. Mir tun dann nach einiger zeit die augen weh. Also klare empfehlung: dvi


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Dezember 2012)

Unbedingt DVi, VGA ist einfach nur veraltet und hat ne deutlich schlechtere Qualität.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

also dvi ist besorgt,win 7 wird grad installiert,der bildschirm ist schon gewaltig hatte noch nie so ein großen

Laufwerk hab ich vergessen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

FC3 läuft spitze,danke nochmal an alle. Echt super PC


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Schön, dass Du zufrieden bist 

Welchen Monitor hast Du denn jetzt gekauft?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

diesen hier,wurde hier mehrfach für gut empfunden 

LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ich find ihn gut


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> der bildschirm ist schon gewaltig hatte noch nie so ein großen



Was hattest Du dann vorher? Einen Gameboy? 

Der LG ist schon prima, viel Spaß beim Zocken


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

das maximale war 17"


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal bisle das forum durchforstet und fand ich das thema crossfire ganz interessant. wie wirkkt sich das wirklich beim spielen aus? ist das thema mit den mikrorucklern noch aktuell mit den neuen treibern? 
Ich hab hier noch gelesen dass man eine hohe Leistungssteigerung von 4x auf 8x AA benötigt. macht sich dann erst hier Crossfire bemerktbar?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2012)

Crossfire lohnt sich wie SLI erst wenn du eine Auflösung im Game nutzt die höher als Full HD ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Dezember 2012)

Oder wenn du alles maxed out mit gaaaaaanz gaaaaaanz vielen FPS spielen willst


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2012)

Oder wenn du in 3D spielen willst.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (9. Dezember 2012)

ich hab schon gemerkt FC3 mit 8x AA hat schon ab und and ruckler 3D wäre auch mal interessant


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2012)

3D Gaming benötigt rund das Doppelte an Grafikleistung : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (9. Dezember 2012)

ja das hab ich mir schon durchgeschaut, aber 2D sli geht auch gut ab


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Dezember 2012)

2D SLI geht bei Full HD auch gut ab?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (9. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> 3D Gaming benötigt rund das Doppelte an Grafikleistung : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270



laut der statistik wirt sich das auch auf 2D aus


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (9. Dezember 2012)

noch ne kurz frage, ich ca 80cm vom bildschirm weg und z.b beim FC3 spielen geht das gut in die augen,liegt das an der helligkeit?


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2012)

Das musst Du schon selbst ausprobieren, und die Helligkeit mal ein wenig runterschrauben.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (11. Dezember 2012)

folgendes, kennt jemand das spiel dead island? wenn ich da die grafik auf max ausfahre hab ich beim rennen kleine hänger,genauso bei fc3
packt das die hardware nicht oder ist das ein anderes problem


----------



## facehugger (11. Dezember 2012)

FC 3 schluckt ordentlich Leistung, selbst eine 7970 hat da ordentlich zu ackern:


**UPDATE** Far Cry 3 im Test: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks - Update: Slowmotion-Video zu Mikroruckeln
hast du den aktuellsten Treiber für die Graka drauf?

Gruß


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (11. Dezember 2012)

ich hab den treiber der dabei war drauf gemacht.
ja genau das ruckelt immer etwas aber nur beim rennen, wie auf den vids im link


----------



## facehugger (11. Dezember 2012)

Der dabei auf der Scheibe liegt ist meist veraltet. Nimm diesen hier:


Catalyst 12.11 Beta 11 und CAP 2 im Download: Far Cry 3 mit bis zu 25 Prozent Mehrleistung
Gruß


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (11. Dezember 2012)

danke! da sollte was verbessern,ist es egal welchen man von den 3 nimmt?

grüße


----------



## facehugger (11. Dezember 2012)

Nimm einfach den ersten...

Gruß


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (12. Dezember 2012)

so mal aufgespielt, ich hab mal die vsync ausgemacht,daran lag es glaub ich. kann es sein das man die 7970 mit dem neuen treiber im catalyst center übertackten kann?


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja!
ATI Catalyst Control Center™


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (12. Dezember 2012)

macht es sinn das was zu tackten,wenn ich vsync einschalte dann ruckelt es ganz leicht


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

Muss nicht sein. Sinn macht es aber trotzdem, weil das Spiele dann mehr Spaß macht. Du musst halt wegen der Garantie aufpassen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

So es wird noch was verändert, da ich mich für die Zunkuft auch noch etwas spielraum lassen will, werd ich im Rahmen der Rückgaberechts noch etwas verbessern.
Verbaut werden
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Sockel 1155, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)

Den Prozessor würde ich dann auch gerne etwas takten,der Lüfter ist in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das passt so  Der Kühler ist gut und passt ins Shinobi.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

alternativ wäre noch das ASRock  Z77 Extreme 4, worin liegt der Unterschied?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Sockel 1155, ATX


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

Das Extreme4 hat ein paar mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten: Produktvergleich 

Wenn Du die nicht brauchst, kannst Du Dir das Extreme4 sparen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

ah super,vielen dank. hast du schonmal was bei hardwareversand getauscht innerhalb der 14 Tage?
Ich würde mir zutrauen das Zeug selber rein zu machen, aber ich hab von dene keine Schachteln zugeschickt bekommen,hab den dort zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich habe schon Sachen zu hardwareversand.de zurückgeschickt. Da gab es keine Probleme 

Wenn Du den Rechner zusammenbauen hast lassen und jetzt Board und CPU zurückschicken willst, solltest Du das vorher aber unbedingt per Telefon oder mail mit hardwareverand.de abklären, wegen Garantie und so. Denn du hast ja eigentlich Garantie auf den "Fertigrechner".


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

ja genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht,da wäre es ev Sinnvoller den ganzen Pc dene zu schicken,jedoch werden die mir dann nochmal Einbau berechnen.

Ach und noch was,seit dem neuen Treiber läuft alles auf Max Ruckelfrei


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

Das muss eben hardwareversand entscheiden, wie sie das machen wollen 

Freut mich, dass es nicht mehr ruckelt 

edit: Der Macho wird von hardwareversand.de nicht eingebaut (Gefahr von Transportschäden).


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

also laut hardwareversand soll ich die teile ausbauen und dene schicken.sind bei dem b75 board irgendwelche kabel mit dabei? hatte ja nur eine schachtel mit den treibern usw


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

2 SATA Kabel sind normalerweise im Lieferumfang des Asrock B75 Pro3 dabei. Ansonsten steht das auch auf der Homepage: ASRock > B75 Pro3


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

ok gesehen dann gehen 2 SATA Kabel mit zurück. Was meinst soll ich bei dem Umtausch  Ersatzartikel angeben oder ist das nur bei defekten Teilen?


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde eine kurze Anmerkung dazu schreiben und den Sachverhalt darlegen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

ich glaub ich mach nur eine reklamation da ich mir sicher bin dass die es nicht schaffen die sachen miteinander zu verrechnen. Anmerkung werd ich per Email machen,man kann dort nix selber schreiben


----------



## AeroX (17. Dezember 2012)

So würd ich's auch machen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

hat jemand eine idee wie ich den den CPU verpacke?Ich gehe mal davon aus der immernoch wie früher jede Menge kleine Pins besitzt


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

Nein, der i5-3570K ist eine Land Grid Array-CPU und hat keine Pins mehr. Die Pins befinden sich auf dem Board.

Ich würde die CPU in Antistatikfolie einpacken und dann gut mit Schaumstoff oder ähnlichem vor Erschütterungen schützen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (18. Dezember 2012)

ja so dachte ich mir das auch,muss mal schauen wo ich die herbekomme. gestern 2 mal mein hardwareversand angerufen. die waren sehr unfreundlich  auf meine frage hin wie ich den cpu und das mb verschicken soll da ich ja keine kartonage dafür bekommen habe. dann kam gleich eine antwort : ja sie wissen schon das sie bei rücksendungen der originalkarton usw notwendig. dann hat se gleich noch mit warenwertminderung angefangen usw. jetzt muss ich nur schauen wo ich so ne antistatikfolie her bekomme.

also ich überleg mir gerade ob ich die sachen bei mir im arlt hole die sind da nicht wesentlich teurer. also hardwareversand hat bei mir nicht gerade pluspunkte bekommen mit der aktion. dabei wollte ich nur wissen wie ich es verpacken soll, nicht das es nachher probleme gibt


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Wegen der Antistatikfolie kannst Du mal bei einem Händler vor Ort oder einem Elektronikfachmarkt fragen. Da kriegst Du bestimmt was.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (18. Dezember 2012)

nachdem ich in 5 läden war hatte ich mal eine


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Vorher anrufen FTW


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

also zeugs ist da,wieviel leitpaste muss man aufbringen am cpu? hab den macho hr02


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> also zeugs ist da,wieviel leitpaste muss man aufbringen am cpu? hab den macho hr02


 
Eine dünne schicht sollte drauf. Nicht so dünn das man da durch lesen könnte


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Nur soviel, dass die Schrift/der Deckel noch durchschimmert.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Einfach was rauf machen. Ist egal ob du so oder so viel hast. Das verteilt sich schon und der Rest wird rausgedrückt.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach was rauf machen. Ist egal ob du so oder so viel hast. Das verteilt sich schon und der Rest wird rausgedrückt.


 
Sag das nicht, ein Bekannter von mir hats einfach mal so raufgematscht und seine Temps waren nicht schön


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, ein Bekannter von mir hats einfach mal so raufgematscht und seine Temps waren nicht schön


 
Ich kannte mal einen der den gesamten Inhalt einer Spritze auf die CPU gemacht hat.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kannte mal einen der den gesamten Inhalt einer Spritze auf die CPU gemacht hat.


 
Boah 
Meine Spritze hat nun schon 2x für meine CPU und 1x fürdie Graka gehalten und ich glaub da ist immer noch die hälfte voll...


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mit einer Standard 4g MX-4 Spritze 20 CPUs bestücken. 
Ich glaube ihr schmiert viel zu viel drauf.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mit einer Standard 4g MX-4 Spritze 20 CPUs bestücken.
> Ich glaube ihr schmiert viel zu viel drauf.


 
Ne meine ist ein wenig kleiner als deine 
Hab mich seit damals an die Erbsenregel gehalten


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ne meine ist ein wenig kleiner als deine



Meine Spritze ist halt schon immer größer gewesen als die der anderen.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Spritze ist halt schon immer größer gewesen als die der anderen.


 
Was bringt die Größe wenn man nicht weiß wie man damit umgehen soll ?


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Man kann sich WLP spritzen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

in welche ecke muss der cpu von den markierungen her?


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Sie passt nur auf eine Weise, das siehst du aber auch wenn du auf den Sockel und dann auf die CPU schaust


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

ok und dann den halrehebel einfach runter?


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> ok und dann den halrehebel einfach runter?


 
Wenn sie richtig drin sitzt dann runter mit dem Ding


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

hat gut spannung^^


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist richtig so°°


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

so jetzt kommt die leitpaste also so dünn dass man noch leicht durchsehen kann


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja alternativ kannst du auch einfach einen etwa in Erbsengröße auf die CPU auftragen. Diese sollte sich dann durch den Kühler verteilen ^^


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

wenn es bisle mehr ist macht ja nix oder...das drückt es dann raus oder


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

einfach ein wenig auftragen und dann verteilen. Du wirst nicht mehr brauchen. es geht nicht darum dass du einen dicken Film auf der CPU hast sondern dass nur Unregelmäßigkeiten ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es nicht zuviel wird .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

also mit dem finger dünn verstrichen,kühler sitzt


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

also das mit dem lüfter ist ein dreck,mit den dünnen klammern


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehme zum Verstreichen der WLP immer meine Platin-Visa Card. Funktioniert prima


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

welchen sata soll ich da nehmen blau?schwarz? und in welche müssen die rein 1 die ssd? und 0 die große?


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

In welchen Slot du sie steckst ist im Grunde egal. 
Und ich glaube die Farben sind einfach nur Farben  Zumindest hab ich hier sowohl blaue als auch schwarze Sata 6GB/s


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> In welchen Slot du sie steckst ist im Grunde egal.
> Und ich glaube die Farben sind einfach nur Farben  Zumindest hab ich hier sowohl blaue als auch schwarze Sata 6GB/s




Nein. Die SSD sollte in eine der nativen (Intel) SATA3-Ports. Musst Du mal im Handbuch schauen, welche das sind.

Für HDD und Laufwerk spielt es aber keine Rolle. Den SATA3 Hostcontroller würde ich im BIOS deaktivieren.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

> Nein. Die SSD sollte in eine der nativen (Intel) SATA3-Ports. Musst Du mal im Handbuch schauen, welche das sind.


Hm warum eigentlich? Hatte die SSD die ich für ein Testsystem hatte einfach an irgendeinen Port angeschlossen und es funktionierte


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Dadurch erhöht sich aber die Zugriffszeit und die Latenz. Die Geschwindigkeit wird dadurch auch geringer. Für einen Benchmark - Guru ist das ein No-Go.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

so fertig^^


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> so fertig^^



Gehe beim ersten Start in Deckung


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

pc läuft net,hmm hab ich wohl ein fehler bei den kleinen pins drin,die lampe geht kurz an und die lüfter fangen an zu drehen und dann hören die wieder auf,woran liegt das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Meinst du mit den kleinen Pins unten rechts auf dem Mainboard das Anschlusspanel für die Anschlüsse am Gehäuse ?
24 pin ATX UND 8 pin CPU Stecker drin ?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

also der atx ist drin welchen  cpu stecker meinst du?den rechts oben im eck? ist aber ein 4pin


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Der CPU Stecker befindet sich oben am Mainboard, meistens etwas links vom Sockel oder über des Sockels.
Ist dieser eingesteckt ?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

nein ist auch ein 4 pin stecker,dafür hab ich auch kein kabel,das b75 hatte da kein stecker


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Den musst Du aber einstecken. Ebenso muss 2x Strom an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen sein.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Der Stecker, der oben links am Sockel eingesteckt wird, kommt vom Netzteil, nicht vom Mainboard. Steck den mal rein.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

ah ok hab das kabel,cpu 1oder?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

er läuft aber frägt mich nach systemwiederherstellung,warum das=


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Super


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> er läuft aber frägt mich nach systemwiederherstellung,warum das=


 
Hmm ich hab den Fortschritt nicht ganz mitbekommen aber wenn du ein neues System hast dann musst du auch Windows neu installieren


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

also wird mal gemacht


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

also irgendwie hat der ein problem die systenwiderherstellung funzt net,also er sagt er kann ihn nicht automatisch reparieren?windows neu?? ich hab den ram statt in die 2 blauen in die 2 weißen rein,sollte kein problem sein oder? weil bei den blauen gings wegen dem hr-02


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt, Windows sollte bei einem neuen System schon neuinstalliert werden, sonst wird das nix


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Installiere Windows einfach neu, und steck den RAM sowie es im Handbuch des Mainboards steht, sonst läuft er nicht im Dual Channel.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

also dann neu


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (31. Dezember 2012)

also nachdem ich mein prozessor erfolgreich getakten habe (4,3ghz) bin ich am überlegen der garfikarte auch noch etwas die sporen zu geben. ist das sinnvoll?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2012)

Für Benchmarks schon. Ansonsten wirst Du keinen Riesenunterschied merken zwischen der Grafikkarte @stock und übertaktet.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (31. Dezember 2012)

würde es an der Kantenglättung was bringen? Weil bei FC3 mit 8x gibts kleine ruckler


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2012)

Nein, du merkst einfach nichts davon, wenn die Karte 10 oder 15% mehr Takt hat. Das sind vielleicht 2-3 Frames.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (31. Dezember 2012)

wann könnte man dann noch machen?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Zocken?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (31. Dezember 2012)

wird genug


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (4. Januar 2013)

was mir grad aufgefallen ist,hab grad ein anderen bildschirm dran mit einer 1280x1024 und hier ruckelt es genauso bei 8x AA in FC3. Dabei ist doch die Auflösung wesentlich geringer


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (12. Januar 2013)

woran liegt das?


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

Dann liegt es vermutlich an der CPU


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2013)

Und wieso denkst du das?


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

Woran sollte es sonst liegen? Wenn er die Auflösung reduziert und es genauso ruckelt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich hätte mal zurück blättern sollen.


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

Ja, das wäre eine gute Idee gewesen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2013)

inwiefern an der cpu?was kann ich dagegen machen?läuft der instabil?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

Da kannst Du nix machen, liegt vermutlich daran, dass das Spiel beschissen programmiert bzw. von der Konsole portiert wurde.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2013)

ah ok,weil der cpu solllte ja strak genug sein


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

Ja, keine Sorge,  die CPU hat genug Dampf im Kessel


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2013)

vorallem da er ja auf 4,3 getaktet wurde, kann man eigentlich die stabilität der cpu prüfen?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du ein paar Stunden zockst, ist das schon ein guter Stabilitätstest 

Alternativ gäbe es noch  Prime95 oder den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-wie-viel-rohrechenleistung-hat-eure-cpu.html


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

prime hab ich schon ca 15min laufen lassen,gab keine fehler. die vcore wurde ja verändert und da die ja mehere nachkommastellen hat ist die frage ob ich da schon den idealwert habe. ich denke da gibt es schon spielraum oder? das wird ja nicht nach dem prinzip funktionieren läuft/läuft nicht...

Überträgt HDMI eigentlich mit der gleichen Qualität wie DVI-I


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Wie hoch ist denn die Spannung und die Temperaturen unter Last?

Ja, HDMI und DVI sind beides digitale Signale, da gibt es (für FullHD Auflösung + 60Hz) keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

ich werde heute abend mal prime laufen lassen und teil dir dann die werte mit.

wie ist das mit der lüftersteuerung zu verstehen x.xx PMW value/°C


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> wie ist das mit der lüftersteuerung zu verstehen x.xx PMW value/°C



Meinst Du die Einstellung im BIOS?  

Da kannst Du die Lüftergeschwindigkeit angeben (Level 1 - 9) und die Target Temperature, d.h. ab welcher CPU Temperatur der Lüfter höher drehen soll.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

ist recht unübersichtlich,und ändern tut auch nix ich denk ich werd mir eine lüftersteuerung einbauen.

die ist ganz gut oder? Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

oder gibt es eine bessere?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Die Scythe Kaze Master ist gut, die habe ich auch im Rechner 

Den CPU-Kühlerlüfter würde ich  aber nicht über die Lüftersteuerung regeln lassen, sonst musst Du ja permanent die Temperaturen kontrollieren.

Hast Du den CPU-Kühlerlüfter am CPU_FAN 1 Anschluss am Board angeschlossen?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

der ist an dem anschluss neben dem sockel. ich hab in dem pc 3 polige verbaut,lassen die sich überhaut steuern?

das ist einer vone dene https://lb.hardwareversand.de/140mm/36289/Enermax+T.B.Silence+14x14cm.article


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Da musst Du mal im Handbuch schauen. Der 4-pin CPU-Kühlerlüfter sollte an den 4 pin CPU_FAN-Anschluss. Dann kannst du ihn im BIOS oder über eine Software regeln.

Ja, mit der Scythe Lüftersteuerung kannst Du 3pin Lüfter steuern.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

ok dann kann ich damit alle steuern, ev bei ich noch einen zusätzlichen ein dann kann ich mit der drehzahl von allen runter fahren,dann wird er leiser. oberhalb von dem cpu kommen 14er ins shinobi oder? weil da hätte ich noch platz für einen


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Ja, beim Shinobi passen 2  140mm Lüfter in den Deckel.

Die Scythe Kaze Master hat einen Regelbereich von 0V bis 12V und eine akustische Warnung, falls ein Lüfter nicht anläuft


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

TOP!

sag mal kennst diu ein guten Laptopkühler?Da gibt es doch kühler die unter den laptop kommen,taugt das was?wenn ja gibt es da einen guten preiswerten?lautstärke ist mal wurst


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Colonia hier aus dem Forum hat mal einen getestet, den kannst Du Dir mal anschauen: Testbericht Arctic NC Notebook Kühler - Freeocen - Testberichte - Hardwareforum Freeocen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

super,werd ich mir mal ansehen.

was hälst du von den beiden steurungen

Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Scythe KM06-BK Kaze Master Flat Lüftersteuerung - schwarz - Hardware,

die haben halt keine vorstehenden regler wo man leicht mal hängen bleibt. hast du eine von den beiden mal gesehen.
bei dem kaze master 2 sollen die versenkbar sein


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Genau, bei der Scythe Kaze Master II sind die Relger versenkbar. Wenn das Gehäuse also irgendwo steht, wo man öfter mal dagegen schrammt, macht das schon Sinn


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

ja weil ich mit dem ab und an unterwegs bin,das kaze master 2 hat sonst die gleichen funktionen oder?
wie fühler werden einfach bei den lüftern platziert oder wie?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

also beim Prime Test (In-Place),max 70 Grad meinstens so zwischen 67/68, 1,248V, 4,338 Ghz


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Die Temperaturfühler kannst Du da platzieren, wo Du willst. Ich habe einen in die Nähe der CPU und einen in die Nähe der Grafikkarte. Aber ich schaue eh nie drauf, sondern auf die Desktop Gadgets 

Die Werte sind noch OK, wobei 1,248 Volt schon recht viel für 4,3 GHz sind. Wie kommst Du überhaupt auf so einen krummen Wert? Übertaktest Du über den Referenztak? 

Wenn möglich, würde ich versuchen mit der Spannung noch etwas runter zu gehen, villeicht so auf 1,200 Volt.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

ich hab jetzt mal 1,2 eingestellt aber laut CPU-Z sind es jetzt auch 1,224V

sind 70 grad schon zuviel?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt schon, CPU-Z zeigt nicht die Spannung an, die du im BIOS eingestellt hast. 70 Grad unter Prime ist noch okay, darüber würde ich allerdings nicht gehen. Außerdem musst du Bedenken, dass die CPU im normalen Betrieb nie so heiß wie in Prime wird.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2013)

also bei 4,4 ghz und 1,2v bekomm ich in prime ein error. was ist den noch eine akzeptable vcore?
oder sollte ich noch etwas anderes verändern?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Bis 1,25 Volt wäre für eine 24/7 Einstellung noch OK, weniger wäre natürlich besser.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

guten morgen,was meinst du mit 24/7?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Damit meine ich 24 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche  Also die dauerhaften Settings.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

achso  wie sieht es mit den temperaturen aus sind da 70 Grad schon zuviel? Wenn ja was könnte man ändern


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Naja 70°C ist noch OK für Ivy, weniger ist natürlich besser 

Wenn Du mit der Spannung nicht mehr runtergehen kannst, hilft es nur, die Frequenz (und somit auch die Spannung) etwas zu reduzieren. Ob es jetzt 4,4 oder 4,2 GHz sind, merkt man eh nie im Leben.

Du kannst natürlich auch einen besseren Kühler kaufen  Oder die CPU köpfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html 

Dann ist die Garantie natürlich endgültig beim Teufel


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

ich werde versuchen mal unter 1,2 Volt zu kommen. mit der Freuquenz meinst du den wert der normal bei 100Mhz ist und mit dem Multiplikator die Leistung ergibt oder? Wenn man da auf 104 geht erreicht man schon einiges. Könnte man dann die Vcore weiter absenken?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Den Referenztakt solltest Du bei 100MHz lassen. Über den zu übertakten ist nicht empfehlenswert, weil da so ziemlich alles andere mit übertaktet wird, was nicht gesund ist.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

zwecks dem kühler da gibts nemme viel größeres,bzw was in dem gehäuse machbar wäre  der macho ist schon ein klotz und mit der höhe absolut am max. die 4,5Ghz werd ich wohl net packen  werd versuchen die temperatur unter Last (Prime) so in den 65 Grad bereich zu bekommen.  Ich hab jetzt zwar auf der Vorderseite unten Rechts 2 Lüfter die Luft reinblasen und oben Links (Oberhalb und Links neben dem Macho) 2 Lüfter die die Luft rausblasen. Ein Tempfühler hab ich in dem Durchgang vom Macho platziert. Beim Zocken bekomm ich da Temperaturen um die 40 Grad. Das wird aber auch an der Graka liegen weil die mit Ihren 70 Grad schon ordentlich heizt in dem Gehäuse


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Achso, wenn Du den Macho schon hast, lohnt sich kein noch stärkerer Kühler.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eine Spannung von 1,2 Volt unter Last einstellen und dann schauen, was die CPU mitmacht. Wenn es dann halt nur 4,1GHz sind --> 

Jede CPU geht unterschiedlich gut zu übertakten, da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

also es ist ja so ich bin momentan bei 4,3 die laufen mit den 1,2 Volt laut Prime stabil. Nun gibt es ja einen Bereich indem das so ist z.b 1,19 Volt bis 1,21 Volt. Nehmen wir mal in diesem Vcore Bereich läuft der CPU laut Prime stabil. Wie bekomm ich jetzt raus bei welcher Vcore der CPU bei den 4,3Ghz am stabilsten läuft. Oder ist das im Prinzip egal und man stellt z.b 1,2 Volt Vcore ein und testet wieviel Ghz da maximal gehen


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

4,3GHz bei 1,2 Volt ist doch prima 

Ich hoffe, Du meinst 0,95 Volt und nicht 1,95 Volt


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

äh hab es verbessert meinte 1,19 bei 1,95 wäre grillen angesagt 

jetzt aber nochmal zu meinem oben geschrieben, gibts bei der cpu nur 0 und 100%, nach dem prinzip wenn kein error kommt 100% optimal und wenn ein error kommt dann nicht? oder gibts da noch feineinstellungen?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Wenn der Rechner stabil läuft, ist das optimal. (Tolle Aussage, ich weiß  )

Feineinstellungen gibt es da keine, außer dass Du versuchen kannst, mit der Spannung in kleinen Schritten noch nach unten zu gehen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

also dann lass ich die 4,3 und fahr so lang mit der vcore runter bis ein error in prime kommt. dann müsste ja auch die temp wieder sinken


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Ja, denn die Spannung hat einen höheren Einfluss auf die Temperatur als der CPU-Takt.

Die Temperatur steigt linear mit der Frequenz, aber im Quadrat zur Spannung.


----------



## facehugger (15. Januar 2013)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> also dann lass ich die 4,3 und fahr so lang mit der vcore runter bis ein error in prime kommt. dann müsste ja auch die temp wieder sinken


Oder du versuchst auf 4,4Ghz zu gehn, die 4 gewinnt

Gruß


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

@face,hehe ja aber da langen 1,2v Vcore net ich ich denk da muss ich schon in richtung 1,25v gehen und da ich eh schon in der 70 Grad Ecke bin wird das schwierig

@softy,das ist mal ne aussage


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> @softy,das ist mal ne aussage




Ja, ne?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2013)

hättest direkt ein kluscheißeroskar verdient 

also ich denk das ich die 4,3 so lasse und versuch die Vcore noch möglichst zu drücken


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Genauso würde ich es machen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2013)

vorhin hatte ich ne komische situation,pc blieb einfach hängen,bild war da aber ich konnte nichts mehr machen,nichtmal der taskmanager ging mehr.was kann das gewesen sein?

kennt jemand ein gutes antivierenprogramm (freeware)


----------



## blautemple (16. Januar 2013)

Dat heißt zu wenig Spannung


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2013)

oh ok, hab ich schon gewundert der läuft heute nicht so rund,liegt wohl daran


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein gutes antivierenprogramm (freeware)



Da würde ich avast Free Antivirus - Download - CHIP Online nehmen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (28. Januar 2013)

hab bei dem spiel dead island immer wieder grafikfehler,bei fc3 ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen. das sind öfters schwarze oder weiße striche in den texturen.woran liegt das?


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2013)

Könnte an der Grafikkarte liegen. Hast Du da was übertaktet? Hast Du eine andere Grafikkarte zum Testen da?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Januar 2013)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> hab bei dem spiel dead island immer wieder grafikfehler,bei fc3 ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen. das sind öfters schwarze oder weiße striche in den texturen.woran liegt das?


 
erhöh die spannung der gpu ein wenig (0,02 volt vielleicht)


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (28. Januar 2013)

ich hab zwar über den catalyst treiber die taktung etwas angehoben und unten auf 20% gestellt. bei dead island hab ich auch ganz leichte ruckler immer wieder. kann das von der spannug kommen?daher dass ich die taktung hochgesetzt habe?dann brauch ich msi afterburner oder?


----------



## target2804 (28. Januar 2013)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar über den catalyst treiber die taktung etwas angehoben und unten auf 20% gestellt. bei dead island hab ich auch ganz leichte ruckler immer wieder. kann das von der spannug kommen?daher dass ich die taktung hochgesetzt habe?dann brauch ich msi afterburner oder?



Mach alles mal auf Standard und Schau was passiert, bevor du jetzt anfängst Spannung zuzugeben.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (28. Januar 2013)

ja das mach ich,dann seh ich obs weg ist


----------

